# Almost 3; won't leave her vagina alone!



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

DD will be three next month. She's wanting to run around diaperless,which is fine, because I'm certainly not opposed to her potty learning







But, she will not keep her fingers off her vulva. I know that this is normal toddler stuff, but today she made herself bleed







I'm not sure if she actually stuck a finger in her vagina, or if she scratched herself; although I don't see a scratch anywhere.

I don't necessarily want to discourage her from touching any part of her body; I certainly don't want her to think there's anything shameful about it or anything. But I can't have her making herself bleed, either.

Thoughts? Ideas? Suggestions? Been there, done thats?







All comments welcome.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Is she itchy for some reason? Make sure her hands are clean and make sure she's only wearing cotton undies. Hopefully its not a yeast problem. And keep her nails cut too, just to be safe!


----------



## mom2liv (Jul 12, 2007)

I've got a similar situation, so...







:


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

I hadn't thought of yeast...hmmm.... I'll see if I can determine that. Thanks!


----------



## stephaloo (May 21, 2005)

My oldest dd was the same way. She still is sort of. I just told her that touching was a private activity. I told her about a hundred times a day. She's seven and I still catch her but now I can just give her the "look".

She did have labial adhesions that have since "fixed" themselves. I think the uncomfortableness (is that a word?) may have drawn her attention and then it just felt good.

Good luck!


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I just wanted to let you know you are not alone - though I have a son...he cant seem to stop playing with his penis. Extra fun added when his foreskin naturally came detached because then he could play peekaboo with himself.... everyday its hours of fun for him! Clothes on or off doesnt seem to make a difference!...Ill catch him with his hands down his pants regardless lol... Its just something he does and I have never given any attention to it....but I do make sure his fingernails are clipped because he has scratched himself before. An no, I will not kiss that 'boo boo'...no matter how much he insists lol


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

No advice, but this thread makes me feel so much better! My son has a hand (or two) down his pants constantly. He even sleeps that way!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

ouch on the bleeding!

My DD (2.5yo) went through this right before she potty trained and was obsessed with touching herself. it has waned since she PT! I think it is an awareness thing. I would just either ignore it or dress her and distract.

DS went through this too at the same age (and peeing on stuff!







)


----------



## utopia760 (Feb 7, 2007)

my dd NOTE EVEN 2 plays down there i first notticed her pulling on her diaper constantly whild in bed now when shes naked its like her hands are glued there dh thinks it is nasyt but i have always been the one who leaves it alone, when she gets older ill tell her its a private thing and to do it in her room but for now its so innocent and i dont mind.


----------



## mom2liv (Jul 12, 2007)

Mine is a chronic rubber / humper, and while we haven't had blood, we've certainly had a lot of redness / rawness and irritation. It's become a really constant thing--you can tell if she's quiet for too long, or if you go to get her from her nap and she soaking wet (and I mean hair literally soaked) with sweat. My dh is so uncomfortable with the whole thing--he just can't handle it. And he's primary care provider during the day. My instinct was to ignore it, but because it started to happen in public I had to have the "this is something we do in private" talk with her. SOOOO glad to see I'm not alone!


----------

